# Going to college with social phobia!!! read please!



## lady6cupcake

ok, so i have to go to college this year september. I have always been too scared to go and now im finally doing it which is good! The big problem is my social phobia! I don't go anywhere on my own and seeing as my family are always working i barely go out. When i do go out i hate it so much i want to be back home from the second i leave the door. Going to colelge is going to be a fat step for me to take and i need to get over some of my fears! I need to be able to catch a bus on my own, eat in public, talk to people, use the bathroom, be able to walk into class, be able to walk in the college and be able to do all this on my own. I am totally stressing about it but at the same time i want to get my qualifications so bad and this social phobia is NOT stopping me! No matter how hard it is- im doing it!!!!!! :boogie:yes

Anyone else go to college? Any tips? :um

I also was thinking if i should ask my councelor to put me on some medication to see if they have any effect? Is anyone taking medication? and how are they finding it? 

I also wonder if the college will help me in any way? I would feel a bit more secure knowing that if things get to much i have somewhere or someone to talk to! 

Thank you for reading. 
if you want to talk message me and i will share some advice i've been given over the years- any comments on this thread are welcome :yes


----------



## That guy over there

I should be going to University in September(I know its not Collage lol) and I get nervous just thinking about it try not to worry about it, I know I will end up doing some stupid things but thats how you learn not to do them again lol.

what I do is try not to over think it too much and try to stay positive


----------



## WalkingDisaster

I'm going to college in September too. What courses are you doing?


----------



## xTKsaucex

I'm at Collage at the moment for a one year course before going to Uni and I must say a lot of my irrational fears like, 'not going to get on with anyone' or 'this is so unusual as I know no one' were my main concerns. After about a month or so when everyone's settled into the routine it really is a surprise how much us lot worry about situations that are yet to occur and how much we emphasize on the negative aspects of it all. 

Keep your mind open and don't be too nervous as EVERYONE - including the normals, go through the same stress. Hope this helps.


----------



## broseph

Stay positive and good luck. Check out the counseling services when you start, they can be pretty helpful. Are you living in the dorms or commuting?

I suggest working on eating out by yourself before you start college, once college starts you'll have a lot on your mind and it'll be easier to work on those things before.


----------



## f ii o r e ll a

Before I started college I was scared of all those things too. I'm not used to doing things on my own, I'd always want my family's company. I had to catch both the train and the bus on my own just to get to my college - I was a little scared of it but I've overcome that. There are some things I can't bare, like having to present my work to the teacher, but that's just the course I'm doing (it involves client interviews ;_; ). Maybe if I do that a lot I won't be scared of those type of things anymore.

It's good what you're about to do because it will help you - it will make you a little independent. Those things can be scary before or when you start but in time you'll get used to it, like I was (even though I'm still nervous when it comes to talking to classmates/teachers).


----------



## lady6cupcake

im going to be doing a legal secretary course, and thankn you everyone who replied it helped a lot! i went to the interview and got in so im starting in septembber :O cant believe it...im so scared tho fingers crossed eh!!


----------



## Ricebunnyx3

I'm in the same boat. I keep thinking about it. I'm so scared and don't want it to be a repeat of high school. I don't think I can handle being this alone. I don't think I'll make any friends and over the years all I've been doing was losing friends and I haven't been able to gain any. But I plan to be a runner so I think instead of having friends I'll run all the time. But eating in the cafe will still be hard. I never ate in the cafe in high school. I really want to get rid of some of my anxiety before I go. I want to at least click w/ and make one good friend that I can chill with (but I don't seem to click with people usually). I think I'm just going to be that weird girl who runs all the time when not studying or working and who never eats in the cafe and always takes her food to go. Yup, that's my plan. And I think, colleges have on campus therapists. I will definitely take that to my advantage. At least I'll have someone non judgmental to talk to. Then again, I've always hated every single therapist I had. Haven't seen one since like the end of 9th grade after I refused to stop seeing mine.


----------

